# A little prayer wont hurt



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

*A little prayer*

Guy's I got a problem! My 28 year old little girl is living with us with her 3 little boys (3,5,7) she dont get it she wants to have fun but not with the kids.I told her tonight that she needs to learn to have fun with her kids but she thinks that isnt going to happen. I am at my wits end and dont know what to do becouse of the kids but she makes it hard. I guess we spoiled her and now we are paying for it. She left a guy that has all but ruined her for a good man IMO. She thinks she needs 1 night a week to " have fun" when we were younger we were lucky to get 1 night a month with no kids but thats not how she remembers it. shes a brat that try's to pit me against her mom and I dont know how much more I can take. So if you would give it a word in your next prayer we would appretiate it. thanks. We need all the help we can get at this point. God Bless and I wouldnt wish this on anyone


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

You got it


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayres sent and good luck.


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Prayer sent, 

I'll Pray that she reallizes that her kids are her most important part of her life now and in the future. When your 28 it is sometimes hard to realize this importance, one can only have regrets later if they don't. Its only when someone matures do they truly understand the value of there children. As a group on this site I have faith we can help. This is where your strength as a parent will have to be patient, we will Pray for that aswell.

May God Bless you with this strength


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

We don't know all of this situation, but you do. Let this situation develop into something that will bring honor and glory to the name of Jesus.

If this young woman doesn't have a good job, I pray that you will lead her in the proper direction. Enable her to get out on her own and take care of her children in due time.

Help her to see that these children are her responsibility, not her parents' responsibility. Help her to see them with eyes of love and a heart full of compassion. Let her see that without their father, she is to be the guiding influence in their lives.

Be with Fisherdude and his wife. As they draw near to you and your Word, the Bible, let them draw on your wisdom. Let them sense your guidance in dealing with their daughter and her children.

Bless the children, help them grow up with tender hearts and strong minds. Let them see the love their grandparents have for them.

In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks to all the prayer I think things are looking up. She starts a new job today for Galveston County. Friday she went to have "fun" and said things didnt go as planned and the whole nite was a mess. She said she had this feeling she shouldnt have gone.So a little prayer goes a long way Thank you and God Bless


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers sent. It's hard,but sometimes it takes tough love, but can be easier said than done.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for the update, Fisherdude. God is in the business of changing lives and working miracles. Just watch him at work and join with him.

Be sure to make the most of the opportunity you have with your grandchildren. Read Bible stories to them. Get some "VeggieTale" movies for them to watch. Say nightly prayers with them. Take them to Sunday School and church. Influence them for God and godliness.

Blessings to your family,
Mrs. B


----------

